# Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme



## XDream84 (19. Oktober 2016)

*Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine Idee, die ich mir in den Kopf gesetzt habe und würde euch gern mal fragen, wie ihr darüber denkt:

Ich möchte für ein 2-Familien-Haus ein Heimnetzwerk aufbauen. 
Hauptzweck dieses Netzwerks soll es sein FullHD- & 4K-Filme von einem NAS im ganzen Haus zu verteilen und mit MediaPlayern abzuspielen.
Es soll auch möglich sein, dass vier MediaPlayer gleichzeitig Filme vom NAS anschauen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier meine Fragen:
1. Funktioniert mein System so wie ich es gezeichnet habe?
2. Welche LAN-Kabel brauche ich. Reichen CAT5e oder besser CAT6
3. Die NAS wird über die beiden PCs mit Filmen gefüttert - besser direkt über USB3.0 oder indirekt über LAN>Switch>LAN verbinden? Was ist schneller?
4. Habt ihr Ideen wie man ein so großes NAS aufbaut? Welche Bauteile bzw. Komplettsysteme?
5. Andere, bessere Lösungen?

Bei den Playern handelt es sich um 4K-MediaPlayer der Marke HiMedia, mit denen ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe: HiMedia Android TV Box
Beim NAS bin ich noch nicht sicher... es wird wohl etwas Größeres, weil bereits eine Sammlung von insgesamt 12TB besteht, die weiter ausgebaut werden soll.

Danke


----------



## chaotium (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

4K wird verdammt schwierig.

Ich hab ein 50 Euro Switch und cat5e Kabel. Wenn ich BD Filme vom Synology Nas DS415play auf mein Tablet streame, kann es schon passieren dass es mal ruckelt.
Da brauchste Leistung ohne Ende :p


----------



## bschicht86 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk fÃ¼r 4K-Filme*

4x gleichzeitig 4k? Dann muss aber alles High-End sein.

-Kabel: Je höher, desto besser. Dann musst du später nicht die Kabel ersetzen, wenn du auf z.B. 10GBit umrüstest. Cat6, besser Cat7
-Switch: Hier würde sich ein professioneller anbieten, der Option auf 10GBit hat. Dort würd ich das NAS anschliessen, dass dann bei ordentlicher Hardwarebestückung 4x 4k streamen könnte. Hier werden dann wohl eher die Platten limitieren.
-NAS: bei der Anforderung klar Selbstbau mit FreeNAS oder Nas4Free. 

Ich selbst hab ein NAS mit dem Athlon 5350 und 8 Platten, der gut ~85MB/s lesend und schreibend erreicht. In deinem Fall wär wohl ein Xeon mit ECC, haufen RAM, OS-kompatiblen SAS-HBA-Controller (falls das Board nicht genug SATA hat) und einer Netzwerkkarte mit 10GBit notwendig. Als Platten würd ich die WD Red Pro nehmen, da sie fürs NAS ausgelegt sind und schneller drehen als die "normalen" Red.


----------



## XDream84 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Danke erstmal für die beiden Antworten...

Das Verlegen der CAT7 Kabel sollte zwar machbar sein, ich habe da aber ein Verständnisproblem...
Ich gehe mal bei 4K-Filmen von einer max. Datenrate von ca. 60 MBit aus (Quelle: Wikipedia "Ultra High Definition Television").
Werden jetzt vier 4K-Filme gleichzeitig übertragen, komme ich auf 240 MBit - das heißt doch, dass LAN-Kabel mit 1.000 MBit, also 1 GBit völlig ausreichend sein sollten - sprich: CAT5e, oder?
Dazu kommt, dass doch nur eine einzige Leitung diese Geschwindigkeit bringen muss - nämlich die zwischen NAS und dem Switch.
Die anderen Leitungen (zu den MediaPlayern) könnten doch mit 100 MBit ohne Probleme 4K übetragen, oder? 
Reicht es nicht aus überall CAT5e zu verlegen?

...diese Frage ist eine reine Verständnisfrage.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Reichen würde es, ich selbst würde wohl für GBit nicht mehr unter CAT6 wollen. Ist halt so ein "Bauchgefühl".

Du kannst es ja vom Preis abhängig machen.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk fÃ¼r 4K-Filme*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> 4x gleichzeitig 4k? Dann muss aber alles High-End sein.
> 
> -Kabel: Je höher, desto besser. Dann musst du später nicht die Kabel ersetzen, wenn du auf z.B. 10GBit umrüstest. Cat6, besser Cat7
> -Switch: Hier würde sich ein professioneller anbieten, der Option auf 10GBit hat. Dort würd ich das NAS anschliessen, dass dann bei ordentlicher Hardwarebestückung 4x 4k streamen könnte. Hier werden dann wohl eher die Platten limitieren.
> ...



Lol!
Am besten kauft er sich direkt einen 10gbit SFP+ 16Port switch+SFP Netzwerkkarten+Kabel+4x 1TB Samsung 960 Pro 1Tb+16Kern Xeon, ansonsten wird das mit 4x4k nichts.
Von den 10Gbit Netzwerkkarten packt er sich dann 4 Stück in den NAS und bündelt alle mit Load Aggregation.
Ohne 40Gbit/s kann man 4x4k jawohl komplett vergessen.....



Mal im ernst@TE:
Du solltest schon cat 7 Kabel nehmen, auch wenn 100mbit für die Endgeräte theoretisch reichen würden, aber da kommen dann auch noch overhead etc. dazu und du willst ja vlt auch mal was parallel machen und nicht nur streamen.
Es sollte eigentlich auch jede Festplatte  die 240Mbit/lesen mitmachen,dass sind ja grade mal 30MB/s.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk fÃ¼r 4K-Filme*



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Lol!
> Am besten kauft er sich direkt einen 10gbit SFP+ 16Port switch+SFP Netzwerkkarten+Kabel+4x 1TB Samsung 960 Pro 1Tb+16Kern Xeon, ansonsten wird das mit 4x4k nichts.
> Von den 10Gbit Netzwerkkarten packt er sich dann 4 Stück in den NAS und bündelt alle mit Load Aggregation.
> Ohne 40Gbit/s kann man 4x4k jawohl komplett vergessen.....



Na so übertrieben habe ich nun auch wieder nicht. Eine 10GBit-Option fürs NAS ist ja so schonmal nicht verkehrt, auch wenn es wohl keine Relation zum Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis gibt. Danach macht 10GBit überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr, da der Switch das dann ja schön aufteilt.

Ich wollt damit nur sagen, dass Switch -> NAS und das NAS selbst die Flaschenhälse sind und ich habe nur eine Möglichkeit mit genug Headroom erwähnt.



Knaeckebrot93 schrieb:


> Es sollte eigentlich auch jede Festplatte  die 240Mbit/lesen mitmachen,dass sind ja grade mal 30MB/s.



Du übersiehst aber, dass dann auf 4 Stellen gleichzeitig zugegriffen wird und eine einzelne  HDD kann damit schon ziemlich überfordert sein. Da brauch ja dann nur noch parallel von irgendwoher ein Download laufen usw. dann ist die Leserate ganz im Keller. Die Angabe der Lesegeschwindigkeit kommt nur, wenn man eine große Datei liest und nichts anderes dabei macht.


----------



## Namaker (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Der Ultra-HD Blu-Ray Standard sieht verschiedene Maximalbitraten, abhängig von der Größe der Scheibe, vor: 10,25MB/s bei 50GB, 13,5MB/s bei 66GB sowie 16MB/s bei 100GB. Eine normale HDD sollte das definitiv stemmen können, Filme lassen sich i.d.R. sehr gut buffern (ob der HiMedia das gut umgesetzt hat, ist natürlich eine andere Frage). Entscheident ist dann natürlich auch, wie die Art der Filmdateien ist - 1 zu 1 Kopien von den Scheiben oder als fertige Encodes, welche per Zufall auf dem PC gelandet sind 

Cat 6 würde ich auch dann installieren, wenn du (erstmal) kein Gerät mit 10G (die Karten sind leider noch sehr teuer) benutzen möchtest, einfach der Zukunftstauglichkeit wegen. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich erst einfach Normales Gbit Ethernet ausprobieren, sollte es ausreichen, kannst du dir einiges an Geld sparen.

Der schon erwähnte AMD Athlon 5350 ist ein netter Prozessor, mit Boxedkühler sehr leise und auch für ein RAID leistungstechnisch völlig ausreichend. Ich hatte den bei mir längere Zeit mit 4 HDDs im RAID5 laufen, bei etwa 350 bis 400MB/s Leserate kam er nicht über 30% Auslastung. Dieses Board hätte sowohl einen PCIe x16 Slot (für die 10G Ethernetkarte) als auch 2 PCIe x1 Slots (für weitere S-ATA Ports).


----------



## INU.ID (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Für das Vorhaben reicht ein 1GBit Netzwerk völlig aus. Als NAS würde ich etwas von Synology empfehlen, zb. ein 4-Bay DS916+ (die Version mit 2GB RAM sollte reichen). Problematisch könnte das Aufspielen von Filmen auf das NAS bei gleichzeitiger Wiedergabe von mehreren Videos sein. Aber das sollte man zeitlich planen können.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind 8 x 1080p Streams von recodierten Filmen, parallel abgespielt vom kleinsten 2-Bay NAS von Synology aus 2014, der DS214SE mit Single-Core 800MHz CPU und nur 256MB RAM, in einem 1GBit-Netzwerk. Ich glaube sogar das alle Filme von nur einer der beiden HDDs im NAS abgespielt wurden. Alles lief normal, lediglich das Spulen in den einzelnen Filmen ging minimal langsamer bei 8 Playbacks als bei einem Playback. Das Netzwerk wurde dabei in der Spitze zu 250MBit ausgelastet.

Wenn du nicht gerade einen 3,70€ China-Switch verwendest, oder schlecht geschirmtes LAN-Kabel, dann sollte es mit 1GBit kein Problem geben. Wenn du allerdings neue Kabel in die Wände einziehen möchtest, dann solltest du überlegen vielleicht doch direkt 10GBit-Kabel zu nehmen - oder sogar Leerrohre für den späteren Glasfaser-Einschub. Einfach damit du in ein paar Jahren nicht evtl. nochmal alles aufreißen musst.


----------



## XDream84 (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Das klingt doch alles schon ganz gut... Ja, zur Zeit werden die Innenwände gedämmt - da bietet es sich an, die Netzwerkkabel direkt mit zuverlegen...
Dann werde ich die CAT7 Kabel nehmen - sicher ist (zukunfts)sicher. Dazu noch eine Frage: Ihr würdet auch gleich Patchkabel zum Verlegen nehmen, oder? Die sollen wohl bis 70m störungsfrei sein...
Richtige Installationskabel (ohne Stecker) haben wohl störungsfreiheit bis 100m aber da muss man extra Dosen für haben und alles selbst verdrahten - ich glaube das kann ich mir sparen...
Die längste Leitung (Küche, obere Etage) wird höchsten 50m lang sein... 

Ja, die vier 4K-Streams sollte die absolute Ausnahme sein. Bisher besitzen wir, oder meine Schwiegereltern im Obergeschoss keinen 4K Fernseher - alles nur FullHD und die Film-Sammlung besteht aktuell auch nur aus 60% 1080p und 40% 720p.
Aber das System soll ja auch in 10 Jahren noch funktionieren... Die Filme sind übrigens (bis jetzt) fast alle im MKV-Format und einige Wenige liegen als ISO vor...

Ja, das NAS-System gefällt mir (4-Bay DS916+)... ist auch nicht so teuer wie ich befürchet habe. Die frisst auch 4x8TB, oder?
Wie wäre es mit der DS1815+? Die kostet "nur" 300 Euro mehr (bei Amazon) hat aber 8 HDDs und den Arbeitsspeicher kann man wohl selbst bestimmen (max. 6GB)... 

Noch eine kurze Frage... könnt ihr mir einen Switch empfehlen? Einen der das alles so mitmacht, was ich vorhabe?

DANKE nochmal für die ganzen Antworten


----------



## INU.ID (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Wenn du unbedingt 8 Einschübe bzw. Festplatten brauchst, klar. Aber dann solltest du vielleicht auf eine DS1816+ warten (die beiden Zahlen am Ende bedeuten das Modelljahr).

Allerdings hat die DS916+ eine "Hardware-Transkodier-Engine" in "4K-Gruppe 1" Ausführung (aktuell das leistungsfähigste Recodier-System bei Synology), bedeutet sie kann Quellmaterial (Videos), welches ein Abspielgerät (Tablet, Smartphone, Fernseher) in deinem Netzwerk vielleicht auch mal nicht unterstützt, in Echtzeit recodieren. Und das 1 Kanal (Video) bei 4K, oder ganze 3 Kanäle (Videos) parallel in 1080p. Leider gibt es, soweit mir bekannt, kein größeres Synology-NAS mit HW-Transcodierung. Und an die DS916+ könnte man, später bei Bedarf, eine Erweiterungseinheit anschließen (DX513), die ca. 390€ kostet und weitere 5 Einschübe bietet.

Siehe: DS916+ - Produkte | Synology Inc.

Aber mit 4 Einschüben kommt man aktuell mit 4x 10TB HDDs (ab 40€ pro TB = 1600€ nur die Festplatten) auf 40TB Speicherplatz, oder mit etwas günstigeren 6TB HDDs (ab 30€ pro TB = 720-750€ nur die Festplatten) auf 24TB. Das ist schon eine ordentliche Menge. (Preise für PMR-Festplatten, günstigere SMR würde ich nicht empfehlen)

Es kommt halt auch auf dein Budget an, und deine genauen Ansprüche (Speicherplatz, Performance = zb. Features wie SSD-Cache, Ausfallsicherheit usw), was und welche Hardware zu empfehlen ist.


----------



## XDream84 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Du hast recht... auf 40 TB werd ich in naher Zukunft nicht kommen. Im Schnitt haben meine Filme 12 GB... das wären über 3.300 Filme. Das reicht  Man löscht ja auch mal was. Und die Erweiterungsmöglichkeit ist auch ne tolle Sache. Danke für die Infos...

Dann hab ich jetzt die zu verlegenden Kabel (CAT7) und den NAS (DS916+). Fehlt nur noch der Switch... habt ihn ne Empfehlung?
Zum Budget: Ich hab mir da keine Grenze gesetzt. Mir ist die Funktionalität wichtiger... solange das System 4x 4K-Streams leisten kann (Extrem-Situation) ist der Preis zweitrangig. Muss aber natürlich nicht unnötig teuer...


----------



## XDream84 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Noch eine Frage zum Switch...
Ich hab grade mal nachgeschaut was die 10GB-fähigen Switches kosten - geht ja bei 550 € erst los. Das brauch ich nicht unbedingt, oder?
Ich meine solange ich keine 4K-Filme und 4K-TVs habe (zur Zeit alles nur max. FullHD) dürfte doch ein 1GB-Switch ausreichen, oder? Damit dürften doch auch 4 Streams gleichzeit gehen, oder?
Die Synology DS916+ hat auch "nur" eine Datenübertragungsrate von 1GB. Dann ist es doch sogar sinnvoller die NAS mit USB3.0 an den PC anzustecken um Filme drauf zu kopieren, oder?
Dann wird die LAN-Leitung zum Switch nicht unnötig strapaziert wenn grade vier Streams laufen, oder?

Was haltet ihr dann also von diesem Switch: Zyxel GS1100-16-EU0101F Gigabit Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Nachtrag:
Ich hab grade gelesen, dass normale Desktop HDDs etwas schneller sind als NAS-HDDs. Die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit soll zwar bei Desktop-HDDs höher sein, ich würde aber trotzdem gern meine bereits vorhandenen vier 4TB Desktop-Platten dort einbauen. Die laufen schon seit einigen Jahren in einem normalen gut gelüfteten 4-Bay Festplattengehäuse ohne Probleme. Das DS916+ Gehäuse ist ja auch gut gelüftet...
Wenn ich jetzt meine vorhandenen 12 TB Filme auf zwei 10TB-Platten mach bini ich auch schon wieder 800,- € los... das kann man ja später auch noch machen, oder?


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Ich habe mir den TP-Link TL-SG1016D Desktop/Rackmount Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für das Haus gekauft und kann nichts negatives vermelden.


----------



## taks (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*



XDream84 schrieb:


> Die laufen schon seit einigen Jahren in einem normalen gut gelüfteten 4-Bay Festplattengehäuse ohne Probleme.



Ehrliche gesagt würde ich "einige Jahr" alte HDDs sowieso aussortieren.


----------



## XDream84 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk für 4K-Filme*

Nee, hab mich etwas ungünstig ausgedrückt. Die 4TB Platten sind alle ca ein Jahr alt... nur die Filme sind schon einge Jahre alt. 
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich insgesamt ca. 18-20 Festplatten habe und soweit ich mich erinnere mir bisher nur eine einzige kaputt gegangen ist - weil mir sie runtergefallen ist.
Wenn die Platten gut gekühlt sind passiert da sie nächsten Jahre sicher nichts damit.

Interessant wäre aber zu wissen, ob der DS916+ die HDDs abschaltet, bzw. ob die Platten die ganze Zeit drehen auch wenn nicht darauf zugegriffen wird. Dass die Platten warm werden wenn man darauf zugreift ist klar, aber tun sie das auch im DS916+ auch wenn man nicht darauf zugreift?

Nachtrag:
Ich finde bei Amazon DS916+ einmal mit 2GB RAM und einmal mit 8GB RAM. Was bräuchte ich für meine Zwecke bzw. was hat der RAM überhaupt für einen Hintergrund bei einem NAS?


----------

